# How do I adjust the clutch cable



## DSrugis (Oct 24, 2004)

My clutch engagement point is very high on the pedal travel. I am may be putting in a new clutch but I wanted to see if I could lower the engagement point first. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Near the tranny there is a adjustment screw.


----------



## DSrugis (Oct 24, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Near the tranny there is a adjustment screw.


Is this acessable from the top? 

Dave


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

DSrugis said:


> Is this acessable from the top?
> 
> Dave


Sure is. One you open the hood, you will see the the clutch cable, follow it down to the tranny and you will see the adjuster. hope this works out for you.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

only turn it a 1/4 of a rotation


----------

